# need a little help from friends!!!!!



## saffi (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, we are two days old to this site, and have just decided we want to relocate to Portugal:, 1, how do you start to get started, 2, we have children, ( 5 & 7) will this be a good thing for them, will they settle well, 3, who can i contact some one out there to get info sent to us on finding jobs, hubby is a brick layer, I work in mental health. HELP!!!!! 

We have sold our house and are just looking to rent when we get there, oh also we have a dog, will he be welcome......

Thank you sooooo much xx


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Natasha

You originally posted your first post else ware and below is the Reply i made. 

First welcome to the Forum, this is the place for good advice and we also like our bit of fun.

If you want to move to Portugal there are a number of things to do, First draw up a list of what you want.
1, Where would i like to live
2, Is the place i choose easy to get to from the airport
3, Do i need to work
4, Are there children who need schools
5, What skills do i have
6, What kind of property would i like

That's just a few things to consider. On this a other Forums there is always a Post from someone giving very good advice about the buying process and there is a link below to the post on this site.

Try and decide what you want, where and for how much. Ask plenty of questions and take your time. For me it's been over two years of research and visiting my chosen area.

So good luck

Peterfc 666?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## saffi (Apr 7, 2010)

*Peterfc*

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, I have only one more question, when you got started where did you go to get all your information. I am totally in the dark, I have tried the Portugal Embassy but cant get through. All the above question you wrote where usefull and I will look into all of those as and when I come across those bridges, but I cant get any information on how to get started. 

Thanks again, Natasha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



saffi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I have only one more question, when you got started where did you go to get all your information. I am totally in the dark, I have tried the Portugal Embassy but cant get through. All the above question you wrote where usefull and I will look into all of those as and when I come across those bridges, but I cant get any information on how to get started.
> 
> Thanks again, Natasha


Hi Natasha

How i started my search was i placed a post looking for somewhere to stay in CFentral Portugal. A couple who lived in Gois answered and i stayed with them each time i came over to Portugal. 

During each trip i tried looking at other places but kept coming back to Gois, if i had a list Gois would have ticked most of the boxes. 

Information is easy to get be like me and ask question after question. You will soon learn that Forum members a quite free and helpful with answers to anything you need to know. 

For replies to a question just go to your bookmarks and bookmark everything that is of help or print it off. 

The important thing is take your time and get your plans right first time.

You will at sometime look at sites that are in Portuguese for example inci.pt now with this place inci.pt in a Google search at the list that comes up click on translate this page if you do it right you now have an English translation. This works with most sites i have found.

Enough for now lets see some questions so that we can get you some help.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*Making the move.........*

Hi Saffi, & welcome to the forum.
You say in your posting that you have just decided to relocate to Portugal.
Is Portugal a place that you have spent a lot of time visiting?
The reason I ask is that the way of life in Portugal is very much different to
the U.K. & many expats who come to live here get disillusioned within a very short
time & head straight back again.
For example there are no benefits of ANY description available to expats.
Work is very difficult,if not impossible to come by.
The rates of pay for building workers (skilled) for example are around €6 per hour.
Speaking the language would be a must (easy for the kids to learn,but possibly not so easy for Mum & Dad)!
Please don't think that I am trying to put you off,this is a lovely country to live in if you have adequate resources & I for one love it here,
but it is a huge step to take and one that should be given an awful lot of thought.I wish you & your family the very best of luck.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

saffi said:


> Hi, we are two days old to this site, and have just decided we want to relocate to Portugal:, 1, how do you start to get started, 2, we have children, ( 5 & 7) will this be a good thing for them, will they settle well, 3, who can i contact some one out there to get info sent to us on finding jobs, hubby is a brick layer, I work in mental health. HELP!!!!!
> 
> We have sold our house and are just looking to rent when we get there, oh also we have a dog, will he be welcome......
> 
> Thank you sooooo much xx


Hi Saffi
welcome to the forum....

there is a lot to think about when moving to another country, fortunately there are some great websites and forums with lots of information that will help answer your questions.

good luck with your plans.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Saffi

You could do worse than look at Derek´s own site http://www.gekkoportugal.com mentioned at the base post


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

HI saffi
Welcome to the forum. My suggestion is before you start looking for a place to live here, first find an area where bouth of you can find a job. It seems to me that you still need to work, and finding work in this country isn´t easy for foreigners, unless you can afford to start your own business. Learning the language will be a must do before anything else. There are a few websites for jobs in portugal, why not start applying for some and see what feedback you get
regards
john


----------

